# gerbil stressed???



## Lizzy38 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have 2 gerbil ladies who we keep in in a large approx 3ft by 1 and half 'fish tank' glass tank with a wire top cage.
WE lfill the bottom with shavings so they can and do build tunnels.
We provide wood in the form of logs to clamber over and bark ton create 'rat runs'. We change this every 3 weeks.


I am quite distressed at seing one of the girls at least once daily scratching the glass of the lower cage over and over.
She also chews on the bars of the upper cage and does this for minutes at a time.
They have a large space and we provide a change of habitat regularly.
3 times daily we hand feed a treat. twice weekly they are put into the human bath to run around.

Im quite distressed that one of the gerbils is truly unhappy by her knawing on the cage. They have a wheel which she uses regularly to exercise.
When I see her scratch her at the glass it makes me feel cruel.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

we had ours in a tank set up like yours they used to do the same sort of thing, it just they are very active we used to put all sorts of different things in some thing different every day so they had new things to play with as well


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been told that gerbils doing this is nothing to worry about. It is not because they want to escape or need more space! I wouldn't worry if she is active and eating and drinking!


----------



## Lizzy38 (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you
she is eating and playing as usual.
I guess that seeing the world beyond her home imust be frustrating to her and she will want to dig out.The other one doesnt do it.
We have a large kitchen diner and her home is on the sort of breakbast bar thing in the middle so they have good views and get maximum attention from family and visitors.
I dont konw how clever gerbils are but ours seem especially to climb and knaw the cage bars after having been hand fed treats through the bars from visitors.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to house mine in a huge 4ft by 4ft by 2ft tank and they still did it. Gerbils cant understand the concept of glass. They just seem to think that if they keep digging they will get somewhere, it doesnt mean they are stressed or unhappy.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

This is stereotypical digging, very common in gerbils. Sometimes it means they're frustrated or bored but in a good-sized tank like the one you describe it's probably just habit. They can learn it from copying their parents or cagemates. You can minimise it by giving them a good thick layer of bedding, maybe 5 inches or so, and plenty of toys, exercise and cuddles. Some gerbils just never stop though, even if they have a mountain of bedding to dig right next to them, they'll still go for the glass.

Don't worry about it, it's VERY common in pet rodents. It doesn't mean your gerbil is truly unhappy. It's probably just a bad habit more than anything else if she has the lovely environment you have described.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Dont want to hijack the thread though feel this question is relevant......would it be possible to surround 3 of the four "faces" with a viv sticker, like they do in fish tanks? or would this just encourage them more? i had always wondered whether or not to for my past gerbils???

x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

What, like a photo of a habitat or something? Or do you mean a mirror? I wouldn't use mirrored sides, the gerbil would think its territory was being invaded. There's no reason why not to put decorative habitat posters behind your gerbil cage but they wouldn't particularly be of much benefit to the gerbil, more for human aesthetics. I'd be inclined to only put it on the rear of the tank and maybe on one of the short sides as well rather than 3 sides. It'd block out too much light on 3 sides of the rectangle.


----------



## Lizzy38 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for all replies. We have deep litter bedding which they tunnel into all sorts of passages.The branches make it more interesting as they help hold the bedding and the gerbils can make their burrows winding among them. They have a small pot urn to sleep in but the kids make them card board castles which they like to move into for a while then eat!
We bought them initially for my son but Im finding them quite addictive too!
I hadnt thought about covering the sides because we thought that the gerbils would like to see and hear human activity around them.
In reality they might be oblivious to us and Im maybe imagining that they recognise when different voices are in the kitchen.
Selfishly we like to be able to see in and watch them when cooking or on the computer etc.

I suppose they just get frustrated at times and want to explore further. I will just ignore her when she does it.I was worried she would hurt her mouth on the bars.

Lastly (for now) I am considering putting something smooth down on the upper floors of the cage that are wire. They seem to manage perfectly well (and any dirt etc simply drops into the glass tank below) but I cant see how it can be comfortable?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> What, like a photo of a habitat or something? Or do you mean a mirror? I wouldn't use mirrored sides, the gerbil would think its territory was being invaded. There's no reason why not to put decorative habitat posters behind your gerbil cage but they wouldn't particularly be of much benefit to the gerbil, more for human aesthetics. I'd be inclined to only put it on the rear of the tank and maybe on one of the short sides as well rather than 3 sides. It'd block out too much light on 3 sides of the rectangle.


no not mirrored, decorative,  just wondered wether it would stop the digging?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> no not mirrored, decorative,  just wondered wether it would stop the digging?


I doubt it!


----------

